# Cost of Kitchen makeover?



## Liamos (18 May 2010)

We are planning on knocking our kitchen into our diningroom to make a large open plan room .Can anyone give me a rough estimate on what it would cost to do the following?

Knock partition between the 2 rooms
Move 2 radiators
Put in new Kitchen units (nothing too expensive)
Tile floor (6 metres x 6 metres) 

Thanks


----------



## nediaaa (20 May 2010)

hi, 
If the partition is timber stud work( check by tapping it, if it is hollow sounding=timber) allow E300
If it is blockwork there will have to be a steel girder or a concrete lintel put in
allow E1000-E1300
Put in new kitchen    Allow E4-5k for vinyl
Allow E5-6K for solid
allow E400-500 for tiling plus the cost of the tiles and adhesive
Allow for changing electrics and plumbing to suit new kitchen
Around E400 each

Aiden@creankitchens


----------



## Liamos (21 May 2010)

Thanks for that. That sounds a good bit less than I was expecting. Just need to get a couple of quotes now off builders.


----------



## RKQ (24 May 2010)

Liamos said:


> Just need to get a couple of quotes now off builders.


 
I'd recommend at least 3 written quotes from 3 Building Contractors / Sub-Contractors. A comprehensive written quote will avoid a dispute at the end of the job. Do your homework now. 

A steel girder for average room €300, Engineer advice plus 2 men 2 days labour, allowing E1000-E1300 is fine.

Pricing Kitchen's is straight forward - if you have a drawing / design - try local kitchen company, Cash & Carry, Ikea, B & Q, Homebase etc. Look out for special offers or weekend discounts.


----------



## Liamos (25 May 2010)

Thanks for that. Just one further option we were considering if we could afford it was to extend out our diningroom by about 6 foot. An acquaintance told me that a steel girder could cost up to €8000. Is this possible. I note the 2 previous posts vary from €300 to €1300. Is it more expensive to put in a steel girder when building an extension?


----------



## RKQ (26 May 2010)

A small extension to a dining room could cost as much as a large extension!
Size isn't always a cost factor as site access, digging, pouring conc etc on a small job can be labour intensive and therefore expensive.

I bought a steel beam last year, 5m (15' 4") long. It was 8 x 4" steel I beam, cut to size & delivered cost €300. Let your fingers do the walking - get some quotes.

The €1300 includes labour, 2 men for 2 days work & Engineers fee.

A steel girder or I beam is required once the span goes over a certain length. Its size is specified by a Structural Engineer with full PI Insurance.

"An acquaintance told me that a steel girder could cost up to €8000".
It might cost €8k if you are building a bridge! Take your acquaintance with a Pinch of salt.


----------



## Liamos (28 May 2010)

Would I need an architect for a job like this? It seems like a relatively small job.


----------



## Liamos (21 Jun 2010)

Builder has just come back with quote of €21,500 plus vat for job. How does this sound? Awaiting 2 more quotes.


----------



## nediaaa (21 Jun 2010)

beware of any builder who quotes "plus vat". Because you are the end user and are not a company you should have beenb given the full total. 
  I presume his quote included the extension?


----------



## Liamos (21 Jun 2010)

Sorry, the quote did show the Vat separately - €2902 (€21500 x 13.5%).

And yes the quote does include the extension.


----------

